# Edge of Tomorrow (2014)



## Brian G Turner (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks somewhat interesting - Tom Cruise in Groundhog Day meets Starship Troopers?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll go and see it because Emily Blunt is in it...


----------



## biodroid (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't mind Tom Cruise, I just don't know if I could put up with the whole groundhog Day thing, it's very repetitive to me.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 12, 2013)

Sounds interesting


----------



## Rafellin (Dec 12, 2013)

An adaptation (with cinema-sheep friendly retitling) of 'All You Need Is Kill' by Hiroshi Sakurazaka. Which is an excellent book.


----------



## Scorpiuscat (Dec 30, 2013)

Trailer did nothing for me, but I tend to dislike Tom Cruise movies anyway so I could be biased.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 12, 2014)

I thought that i'd give this a bump. I saw it last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. It's not without it's faults, but it was a well paced action movie. Definitely worth a second viewing.


----------



## Verse (Jun 12, 2014)

Rafellin said:


> An adaptation (with cinema-sheep friendly retitling) of 'All You Need Is Kill' by Hiroshi Sakurazaka. Which is an excellent book.



I quite enjoyed the book (English translation). It's fast paced and the main character, who starts out quite shallow and pointing out how nice his abs are after basic training, actually grows quite a lot. The ending is pyrrhic for the  MC (although not for the human race). I am going to see the film next Wednesday, and I am eager to see if they've changed it to a Hollywood happy ending.


----------



## Vince W (Jun 12, 2014)

I've read the book and there are a lot of changes in the film, but it still manages to capture the essential spirit of the film. They did a pretty good job overall I thought. I'm thinking of seeing it a second time.


----------



## svalbard (Jun 12, 2014)

It was an enjoyable movie with the right amount humour and action to keep things moving along at a nice pace.


----------



## Nick B (Jun 13, 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed this film. Many people seem to take offense at Tom Cruise, which I think may be because of his personal life rather than his acting/film career. Personally I tend to enjoy most of his films, and some have been truly outstanding.


----------



## Juliana (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm thinking of taking my son to this. We thought it looked fun...


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 13, 2014)

Loved the concept, loved the aliens, loved the chemistry between the actors. I was surprised at how good it was since I wasn't very familiar with the source material. 

It was like that feeling when I watched the Avengers, finally something good and I never expected it.


----------



## Dave (Jun 13, 2014)

This also has a good write-up in _Empire _magazine so I think I need to see it on the big screen. Shades of _Groundhog Day, Deja Vu_ &_ Source Code_ but that's okay because I like those.


----------



## Null_Zone (Jun 16, 2014)

Saw it, loved it.

Especially the "what were you trying to do?" Line.


----------



## J Riff (Jun 17, 2014)

An OK action thriller. Lotsa shooting. It's time-travel, yet again, so don't think too hard or it falls apart, but yea good aliens. Just don't get their blood on you, or you will become a time traveler too. Maybe.


----------



## Dave (Jun 20, 2014)

Thoroughly recommended by me. Probably the best film I've seen since _Inception_. 

The _Groundhog Day_ similarities are over with quite quickly, and that concept is pushed further. This being war, people die. He resets the day when he dies, but there is a group dynamic that wasn't there with _Groundhog Day_. It is important that others don't die too.



Spoiler



Then he gets the blood transfusion and he can die for real


 - always a good plot device to ramp up the tension.

It is an intelligent film. Many of the resets are skipped to provide more humour and mystery (How many times before have we had this conversation) but I found it easy to follow the plot. It was clever how you were being played that it may have been the first time they had got that far, or it may not have been.

It seemed like the ultimate in a film influenced by "Game" culture. I know it is based upon a Japanese book, but what I mean is that the dying, saving, learning, and playing again, is exactly how a game is played out, rather than a film.

Tom Cruise is always best at playing these arrogant unlikable characters who ultimately learn to change and come good in the end. Here he plays the ultimate in reluctant heroes. I did think they were pushing that idea bit far at the start, but I guess it was all necessary for the later plot to have the general dislike him so much.


J Riff said:


> ...but yea good aliens...





Yog-Sothoth said:


> ...loved the aliens...



The aliens were standard cgi, I thought. I didn't think we got a really good enough look at them, and we didn't learn a great deal about them. There are three kinds - ah! but that would give away the plot!


----------



## Dave (Jun 20, 2014)

Verse said:


> The [book] ending is pyrrhic for the  MC (although not for the human race). I am going to see the film next Wednesday, and I am eager to see if they've changed it to a Hollywood happy ending.


I've not read the book, but it wasn't a very dark ending that it could well have been for the MC and the possible romantic entanglement is left open-ended.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 20, 2014)

Dave said:


> The aliens were standard cgi, I thought. I didn't think we got a really good enough look at them, and we didn't learn a great deal about them. There are three kinds - ah! but that would give away the plot!



Who knows maybe a sequel will shed a better light on their origins. My comment was more about the hierarchy of the aliens rather than their aesthetics, though I did like the Alphas. 

The foot-soldiers were a bit too much like the sentinels of Matrix (still acceptable).


----------



## J Riff (Jun 21, 2014)

Plus you get to see Tom Cruise killed a whole bunch of times. Just watched one called _Paycheck,_ time travel seems to be everywhere these days.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 29, 2014)

Saw it two weeks ago, Terrific film. Easily one of Tom Cruise's best films.


----------



## Ravenna (Jul 12, 2014)

Would like to see this. 

The book could be interesting aswell.


----------



## Clever-Fox (Jul 18, 2014)

Saw this a few weeks ago. Not quite sure I liked it as much as some other movies I've seen, but it was enjoyable nonetheless. I definitely got a kick out of Tom Cruise getting beat up over and over again.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 18, 2014)

I get that. It was done well and with quite a lot of humour.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 19, 2014)

My comments from the "What was the last movie you saw" thread:

"Okay. Time for true confessions. I have seen three recent Tom Cruise movies (*Oblivion*, *Jack Reacher* and *Edge of Tomorrow*) and have enjoyed them all. Call it my guilty pleasure, if you like.

Re *Edge of Tomorrow*: A few minor quibbles - We never find out where the invaders are coming from; We never find out why they're here and; The human soldiers in their mechanized body armor/gun platforms walk around like Torgo from *Manos: The Hands Of Fate*.

But once you accept the fact that you're watching an SF version of *Groundhog Day*, the story and the considerable action sequences flow quite nicely. It was very satisfying to be able to follow an action thriller and not get lost in scene after scene of seemingly unrelated special effects battles. In this film there is a goal being pursued by the protagonists and a coherent theme that the viewer can easily relate to. Some surprising twists and turns and an ending that stretches the "willing suspension..." principle a bit (I'm betting that the blu-ray version will have an alternate take on the finish), but overall, a very absorbing and enjoyable movie. Recommended."


----------



## J Riff (Jul 20, 2014)

Downplaying the aliens seems to be common in modern SF films, don't know why. In _Age of Tomorrow, _there's a giant alien queen, and tentacled humanoids running around, but the plot stays with dad separated from daughter, other human issues, as if that's all that matters. 
 Gee do you thing _Age of Tomorrow_ is trying to latch onto_ Edge of Tomorrow's_ success?
 Da aidge o' t'morra. Anyway,_ Age_ is as cliché as SF movies get, while _Edge_ is somewhat innovative.


----------



## MontyCircus (Aug 19, 2014)

It's like a mash up of *Source Code* and *Aliens*. Better than the former, nowhere near the classic latter (also the comedic moments reminded of *Groundhog Day* and the beach invasion of *Saving Private Ryan* and the first episode of *Lost*). Still, an enjoyable movie with a generic and forgettable title.

@@@ / @@@@@

Cool about the Japanese novel source material!


----------



## Ashaman (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey guys. Just watched it yesterday. Nice movie (not reeeeally good but what the heck!) . Did u get the ending? Does it seem to u like it leaves a few things open to get a 2nd movie tied in or was it just my imagination?


----------



## Rodders (Sep 11, 2014)

I thought that the open ending was more to leave us with a feeling that Cruise's character was going to use the time reset thing to get with Emily.


----------



## Ashaman (Sep 11, 2014)

Spoiler



I didn't want to write more specifically about the ending Rodders to avoid the spoilers but since u mention it , doesn't it seem that he takes on the power of the omega inside him? Fully? It seems to me that as with the Alpha through his blood he took the powers of the Omega, shouldn't he, with the blood of the omega take the power of something more, I don't know, powerful maybe? Another level alien? I think there is an incosistency there. I mean apart from the original incosistency of getting him more than a day in the past, which if the omega could would have done from the start, wouldn't it? I am I getting through or am I too confusing?


----------



## biodroid (Oct 6, 2014)

Source Code meets Battle Los Angeles,  and loved it. TCs best movie so far.


----------



## Rafellin (Oct 6, 2014)

A tidy adaptation of a cracking book. Whilst I get some of the parallels being drawn, I feel they underplay the value of an original sci-fi gestalt that was a real pleasure to watch.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 7, 2014)

This was terrific film.


----------



## Juliana (Oct 7, 2014)

Missed it at the cinema, looking forward to watching it on DVD this weekend!


----------



## Vince W (Oct 7, 2014)

Usually I wait until prices come down to buy films now, but I think I'd be willing to pay full price for this one.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 8, 2014)

Did I miss the projected DVD release date? I looked on line (eBay) yesterday and just found a plethora of bootlegs.


----------



## Rafellin (Oct 8, 2014)

UK disc releases are scheduled for 13th October.

Scanning the Ebay listings, there are no bootlegs I can see. Many limited editions, several chancers, nothing ropey.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 18, 2014)

I normally avoid Tom Cruise films like the plague (His Smarmy-ness has a way of Cruise-ifying any film he's in).

However, this was fairly entertaining, mainly because Emily Blunt's character was awesome and we get to see Cruise killed over and over again.


----------



## Juliana (Oct 26, 2014)

Finally watched it tonight with my husband and son. We all enjoyed it a lot; a good Saturday night movie. Even my daughter peeked at times.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 9, 2014)

I wish this one had been a hit at the box office.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 10, 2014)

I thought it did okay. It's not the type of film that needs a sequel really.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 11, 2015)

A clever science fiction action film that sees _Groundhog Day_ meet D-Day, with flavours of _Aliens _and _The Matrix_. Really well done with some great story moments.

The worse thing about it was having to take time to calm down after because of the relentless pace.


----------



## Nechtan (Jan 11, 2015)

I thought the whole Groundhog Day part of the film was really well done, especially those scenes where Emily Blunt and we, the viewers, weren't able to tell if the scene was something that had happened before or if this was the furthest the characters had got.

Once it reached a certain point (trying not to give anything away), it became a bit more of a regular sci-fi action film but still enjoyable. One of the better sci-fi action films I've seen recently.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 11, 2015)

It's too bad audiences didn't embrace it , It's easily one of the best films of 2014. It certainly one Tom Cruises best films to date.

I do think this film will become a science fiction classic.


----------



## Vince W (Jan 11, 2015)

They should have gone with the book title, All You Need is Kill. That would have been more intriguing to audiences I think.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Jan 21, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> It's too bad audiences didn't embrace it



What makes you think that? According to Wiki, it cost just under $200m to make and made just under $400m at the box office - a fair profit by any measure. With DVD sales etc to come.

I thought it was terrific - full review to follow at the weekend.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 22, 2015)

Anthony G Williams said:


> What makes you think that?



According to Wikipedia, the film underperformed in the USA - but did very well around the rest of the world.


----------



## Moonbat (Jan 22, 2015)

I loved the film, well most of it. I didn't like the ending


Spoiler



it was all finished a little too neatly and the that they went back to before he got conscripted was a bit of a weak 'happy' ending



I've been very tempted to get it on DVD even though I've seen it as I thought it was a great film.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Jan 24, 2015)

Here we go:

First, a warning: this review contains some spoilers, although probably no more than you'd gather from a trailer. If you don't like to know anything before seeing a film, then I'll just say that I recommend this one.

*Edge of Tomorrow *(also known by the subtitle *Live. Die. Repeat.*) is set on a near-future Earth which is fighting and losing a war against invading aliens called Mimics; most of Europe has been conquered, except for the British Isles. Major William Cage (Tom Cruise – I know, I know, but don't stop reading!) is an army public relations official with no experience of proper soldiering, let alone combat. He finds himself assigned to the front line of an invasion to retake Europe, launched from England. The invasion runs into an ambush in which the troops are slaughtered; Cage sees a heroine of a previous battle, Sergeant Rita Vrataski (Emily Blunt) killed, and dies himself – but not before he kills a Mimic leader (an Alpha).

He then wakes up, back in England at the point in time at which he was assigned to a combat team, and goes through it all again. He learns that he, as with Vrataski before him, has been caught in a temporal loop caused by their blood being mixed with that of an Alpha, and that he will keep on waking up at the same point each time he is killed. What follows is an endless pattern of slow progress and many deaths (mostly implied rather than shown) as Cage and Vrataski learn the hard way how to survive the battle, escape from the battlefield, and track down the Omega, the alien central intelligence which is controlling the invasion.

Nothing very new in this, you might think, and in a sense you'd be right. The film is based on  a 2004 Japanese novel, *All You Need Is Kill* by Hiroshi Sakurazaka. There are obvious echoes here of *Groundhog Day*, and even more so of *Source Code* – the 2011 SF drama which is also reviewed on this blog. Despite this, *Edge of Tomorrow* takes old ingredients and mixes them to make a fresh and enjoyable film.

The Mimics are very good – frighteningly alien and not remotely humanoid – and the drop ships and combat exoskeletons worn by the troops are realistic, in the sense of resembling some of the designs being developed or proposed now. What makes this film so enjoyable is the combination of a very good script (by a succession of writers), tight direction (by Doug Liman), and great acting, especially by the impressively muscled Blunt as the tough and ruthless combat veteran. The end result is a film which is not only intriguing and gripping but is also very funny, with a thread of deadpan dark humour running through it (mostly from Blunt, who keeps a straight face throughout). It even manages to finish on a grin. About the only point I'd question is the logic behind the conclusion, which I'm still trying to get my head around.

Tom Cruise may not be everyone's favourite actor – he isn't mine – but I have to admit that he does this sort of thing very well, and he deserves some credit for picking interesting SF films, *Oblivion* being another recent example. If you like a blend of SF ideas, taut military action, and humour (as I do), then *Edge of Tomorrow* is just about perfect. Enjoy!

(An extract from my SFF blog: http://sciencefictionfantasy.blogspot.co.uk/)


----------



## Gnrevolution (Aug 5, 2015)

Its probably nitpicking at this stage but did anyone else think 'why doesn't he just steal a plane rather than constantly trying the beach scenario?' It was obvious that wasn't going to work, especially once they knew where to go. They really wasted a lot of time there, was it just there for cinematic purposes?


----------



## HanaBi (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I'm going to treat myself to a "time travel" DVD bank-holiday weekend next week, that will include the following:-

*Terminator
Back To The Future
Source Code
Groundhog Day
12:01
The Quiet Earth
The Time Machine* (1960)
*Edge of Tomorrow
Terminator II*


... Haven't quite decided on what order yet, but have seen all of them previously except for *Edge of Tomorrow*. And judging by the general positive consensus here, I'm in for a treat!


----------



## Rodders (Aug 22, 2015)

You are. What is 12:01.


----------



## HanaBi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rodders said:


> You are. What is 12:01.



I caught this film (well more of a short really, at 30 minutes), purely by chance on terrestrial TV back in the early 90s (just prior to *Groundhog Day*)

Basically it involves a man trapped in a segment of time (reliving the same 59 minutes), and tries to make great efforts to find out why and how to escape out of it.

We've seen it all before of course, but given its only a 30 minute drama, it's remarkably well done, and stars the wonderful *Kurtwood "Robocop" Smith. 
*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098962/combined


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 3, 2017)

Watched this a couple of months ago and really want to watch it again. I think this could become a personal favourite - though I get the impression not many other people would put it on their favourites list for some reason.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 3, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> Watched this a couple of months ago and really want to watch it again. I think this could become a personal favourite - though I get the impression not many other people would put it on their favourites list for some reason.



It's my favorite Tom Cruise film and it's easily one of his best films to date and someday this film will become a science fiction classic.  I wish it had done better then it did at the box office .


----------



## tinkerdan (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow just watched this one. Great short::


HanaBi said:


> 12:01





Rodders said:


> You are. What is 12:01.


It seems to be titled ::
12:01 PM (1990)
Directed by Jonathan Heap
Not to be confused with
12:01 (1993)
the full length feature  with Jonathan Silverman and Helen Slater
Where a man lives the same day over starting at midnight...
and since Jonathan Heap worked on the screenplay...
I guess we know where it came from
I always thought this was a knockoff of Groundhog Day, but it would seem otherwise.


----------



## Frost Giant (Apr 4, 2017)

I liked Edge. I'd probably pick it up on bluray if I found it on sale somewhere. It was way better than Oblivion, the Tom Cruise vehicle that came before it.


----------

